

Rockstar programmers: do you ever cheat/bluff for your reputation? - pankratiev
http://www.quora.com/Rockstar-programmers-do-you-ever-cheat-bluff-for-your-reputation

======
stretchwithme
Anybody answering this question is admitting they call themselves a rockstar.

Everybody knows ninjas kick rockstar ass.

------
antoinevg
Such a way does not do honor to the spirit of the craft.

